# Rich @ RisingSun - please answer



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Again.... I've tried calling, emailing, PMing what must be over 100times in total now and I never get called back or replies.

The only way I got to talk to you last time was by doing this.... so here goes again 

CAN I PLEASE HAVE MY POWER FC BACK?

You have had it for well over a year now, prob 18months.

Can anyone that sees him please point him in this direction.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

He's not (Richard Bell) been on here since 21/12/2010

Does he have another user I/D?


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

you could try posting on the blue and black skyline owners, they have a trading section there.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Isn't tigger on here From rising sun?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Lisa (_tigger_) is Richard's partner and does post on here as well


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

cheers...

I wasnt really wanting to go via Lisa but i've PM'd her anyway.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

What is it with tuners lately. At least some keep up good customer service


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> What is it with tuners lately. At least some keep up good customer service


My guess is times are hard and rather than have staff sitting and just manning the phones etc, they're now gainfully employed working on the shop floor or out of a job...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

matt j said:


> My guess is times are hard and rather than have staff sitting and just manning the phones etc, they're now gainfully employed working on the shop floor or out of a job...




might be a idea to give them a cordless phone then so they can work and answer phone while working :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The way I see it, if you don't answer the phone, you are turning away business.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure someone started a thread like this recently on the Soc.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> The way I see it, if you don't answer the phone, you are turning away business.



Yep, RSP was my chosen tuner to undertake the work on my car. After numerous attempts to book the car in i went else where and then moved on to another tuner as i wasn't happy with them either, However i have found a very good tuner and will be sticking with them. 

The thing is i have over 20K in receipts that could of been RSP's money if they had simple answered the phone !


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Yep, RSP was my chosen tuner to undertake the work on my car. After numerous attempts to book the car in i went else where and then moved on to another tuner as i wasn't happy with them either, However i have found a very good tuner and will be sticking with them.
> 
> The thing is i have over 20K in receipts that could of been RSP's money if they had simple answered the phone !


MGT by any chance Matty?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

SkylinerDave said:


> MGT by any chance Matty?




Yep, and im so glad that i gave them a chance. Been through many tuners over the years. I must say that i dont think i would ever go any where else. MGT tick all the boxes and produce the goods every time. Let alone there record speeds of getting a job done. 


Put it this way. Im rebuilding the Supra engine. I ring MGT for advice and 1 hour later i have Mark from MGT Racing parked up on my drive and in my garage ready to help me out! I only wanted advice. 

Still we never actually got any work done as my mates was having fun going out in Marks Evo track toy. 

Sort of defeated the point of him coming over LOL. Still he said he will be over tomorrow to give me a hand putting the Supra engine together. 

And ye its Sunday tomorrow, Marks day off but he still drives the 45 mins to my house to simply help me out. 

Anyone elses tuner prepared to do that ? Let alone answer a phone LOL


O and his toy he turned up in -


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> The way I see it, if you don't answer the phone, you are turning away business.


LOL could go into one about another so called "tuning" company !! Watch this space !!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Damo does answer the phone sometimes and I leave messages for Rich - just never hear back.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

At least someone answers the phone !!! LOL


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Yep, and im so glad that i gave them a chance. Been through many tuners over the years. I must say that i dont think i would ever go any where else. MGT tick all the boxes and produce the goods every time. Let alone there record speeds of getting a job done.
> 
> 
> Put it this way. Im rebuilding the Supra engine. I ring MGT for advice and 1 hour later i have Mark from MGT Racing parked up on my drive and in my garage ready to help me out! I only wanted advice.
> ...


Had the pleasure of Meeting Mark and Garth on Thursday, they will be sorting my clutch out for me, also the cage in that Evo is a work of art!!, The 32 ain't bad either lol


----------



## jmcgtr (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't met mark but just talked to him over a few things and must say he is a top man, the biggest thing that does my head in when tuners don't answer their phone,

abbey motorsport for one are hard to get hold of, and then when you do get through, their secretary Scott is on a constant period.

Some of the other guys are very nice and helpful there though , bit the thing is first impressions and communication with your customers is very important .


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Fisrstly Abbey are one of the few who do actually get back to you (eventually) Mark and Scott are better than most, however, do not think of yourself as a customer !!!! 
You are a cash cow !!!! and you will be MILKED till your milk runs red with your blood !!!

As for customer service, none of the guys I have delt with over the past 15 years of GTR ownship undersatnd that - if they did well the world would be a better place for US thier CASH COW CUSTOMERS !!!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*



Steve said:


> Fisrstly Abbey are one of the few who do actually get back to you (eventually) Mark and Scott are better than most, however, do not think of yourself as a customer !!!!
> You are a cash cow !!!! and you will be MILKED till your milk runs red with your blood !!!
> 
> As for customer service, none of the guys I have delt with over the past 15 years of GTR ownship undersatnd that - if they did well the world would be a better place for US thier CASH COW CUSTOMERS !!!!


Since you have started Steve I feel I have the right to reply.

Anyone that phones us at Abbey are always ,I repeat ALWAYS, phoned back.

Secondly I resent the "milked" tag. Nothing is ever done without the customers permission.........we always are available to talk to. We are cheaper than all the local garages servicing the "everyday" customer. We dont quote cheap prices to get a punter in the door and then rape them like some of our competitors. 
We are all petrol heads, we love our jobs and we own many jap cars between us.
If we were in the business for the sole purpose of making money we would have given up a long time ago I can assure you.

We are all human and we do make mistakes, its how you deal with them that makes the difference.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend................

Tony


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> As for customer service, none of the guys I have delt with over the past 15 years of GTR ownship undersatnd that - if they did well the world would be a better place for US thier CASH COW CUSTOMERS !!!!


Having been witness to some of your calls and messages recently, have you ever considered that you yourself might be the reason you receive the level of service you do? 

We've all been in situations which leave us less than satisfied but I have to say, speaking from being the subject matter of one of your 'rants' that perhaps you would get a better service if you were more civilised; not saying you should be less demanding in your expectations but the words you choose and your delivery methods are far from commendable.

2 sides to every story...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

This could be one of those threads that gets curtailed! 

I've used lots of tuners in the time I have had skylines and had both good and bad experiences sometimes with he same tuner!

At the end of the day tuners are people too and sometimes they have an off day, it is the ones that have lots of off days that are the ones to avoid I guess.

For me abbey have always been good, more expensive than some but if you know going in it is no surprise, RB have been brilliant, but didn't want to get involved with my difficult car never used Ron at RK but have spoken to him a few times and always been treated nicely and given good straight advice. MGT did a lot of work on my current car and tbh overall I ended up disappointed. RSP did work on my last car and I was happy at the time, not sure I would use them again though. Andy at SPA was brilliant, delivered higher than my expectations for less money than I thought and went out of his way to deliver me the right solution for my car with great communication, and when there was a problem didn't hide from it and offered help right away.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Simonh said:


> This could be one of those threads that gets curtailed!


Watching with amusement at the minute. People criticize suppliers for overcharging but still use them. Simple answer, go elsewhere or, if you can't, put up and shut up, no one's forcing you to spend the money.

Once again we see Joe public moaning that businesses make a profit without realising what goes on in the background. They're the ones taking the risk, having the overheads, running an overdraft where their house is probably security, working long hours when everyone else has gone home and also taking work home with them. Often taking low wages but making up for it by having a nice car.

If any of my suppliers give me service that I find unacceptable I always tell them, not in a rude way, but politely and then remind them that they aren't the only ones that can provide the goods I require. Ranting at them generally gets you nowhere and only makes you feel worse.


----------



## Little Legs (Aug 29, 2011)

In my four years of skyline ownership ownership i have used Abbey to do 99% of the work. In that time i have spent a great deal of money with them and have to say not regretted putting a single penny there way. They have always answered my calls and returned called me when they needed to. The advice they had given me over the years has i feel always been in my best interest and not at times in theres,they could easily have " milked" me if they wanted to as i knew nothing about skyline tuning.
Maybe i have just been lucky and found good tuner,as a happy customer i would certainly be using and recommending them in the future.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats not how this thread started.... and wasnt started to dig dirt on tuners in general!?

After speaking with Rich at a few TA rounds in 2010 he mentioned he could have a look at our fried Power FC. I sent it down for repair.

I had more luck getting info out of them when I was down at RB Motorsport. They had called them for some reason, and I mentioned I was still without ECU. Steve ( i think, not Rich at RB anyway) called them back and got a reply that Rich (at RSP) will call you on the 7th. No calls, no replies to emails..... 

I have told Damo that I'm getting a bit frustrated and would appreciate some sort of response - I'm still waiting.

I havent paid any money to RSP, so its not a case of Rich taking my money and running.... its just more a case of 'you've had my ECU for over a year now... whats going on'

On the subject of other tuners... we havent directly used any (exept from RB for engines) but I've called RK for advice a few times and Ron is always helpful. RB always seem to answer the phone and Abbey have been helpful at events with info and ad-hoc parts.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonysoprano said:


> Since you have started Steve I feel I have the right to reply.
> 
> Anyone that phones us at Abbey are always ,I repeat ALWAYS, phoned back.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony

Not aimed directly at you or Abbey

Suffice to say there is an issue which needs resolving and a lot of "us" the customers do feel like we have had our trouser pulled down and then HARD shafted up the rear, but as I say in my supporting thread about you (Abbey) you are one of the better people for getting back - even is Scott is on a period LOL (Not my quote btw)


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Did I read it wrongly perhaps.*

Steve

What do you mean"not aimed at me or Abbey"

You make a potentially libelious statement that is likely to affect my business.WTF.

From memory we have not done any work for you for perhaps 4 or 5 yrs and the last job was to rectify bad workmanship by a company of your choice! Again from memory you only had to pay a percentage of the invoice as the insurance company paid the lions share of the costs.
Beleive me I would lay money on the fact that if I go through the job and timesheets apertaining to the work we had previously done on your car you were never ever charged for the full amount of time spent on your car! So once again I cant see that you were ever milked. Your phraseioligy not mine.
I must also add that in the last 4 or 5 yrs there were many times that you phoned for technical advice 
which was given truthfully and freely.

In fact the last time you phoned you were told that if you carried on running your car in its then present condition you would seriously damage it. You then booked it in for rectification and a remap but never kept the appointment or phoned and cancelled.

That train of events obviously cost you dearly with a severely detonated damaged engine. 

I am sorry Steve but you are a "difficult" customer that doesnt listen to what people with far more knowledge of the subject tell you.

Have a good evening and stop crapping other peoples threads.


Tony


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Mook - could you maybe clean this thread up removing the tuner bashing and MGT fanbois?


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Why clean it up?! 

These I m assuming are all big boys who know what they are saying and would say the same in the company of the other.....

J


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

because its looking like i'm saying RSP are 'milking me' through other peoples responses etc.

I'm simply trying to get in touch - not saying their work is crap etc


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Adam Kindness said:


> because its looking like i'm saying RSP are 'milking me' through other peoples responses etc.
> 
> I'm simply trying to get in touch - not saying their work is crap etc



You ve clarified on page 2 what your situation is so I fail to see unless your an idiot how you could glean that from what's been said.....

It might have taken a life off it's own however- rightly or wrongly!

J


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Are you calling me an idiot? 

It's simply my request of the admin team. I can easy just delete the thread - I started it. If people have their own issues with other tuners I dont think its very fair that they are aired in a topic about one specific tuner.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone got any popcorn. On a serious note it's too easy to bash "tuners" on a bad experience but most of the time for every bad experience there must be hundreds if not thousands of happy customers. I think I remember reading a thread about a well know rolling road in Essex that the customer had some work carried out and a tool was left on the inside of the rocker cover. No damage was done but everyone jumped on the band wagon and said what a bad "tuner" they must be "I've heard they blow up engines all the time" much like the legend of the destructive effects of bee-r's on RB's but with no proof. I have had some work done by this guy and a few friends, also a well known garage used it as well with lots of happy customers.
People will always remember the bad and forget the good.


----------



## backout (Jul 7, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Lol


right on the money....LOL


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Adam Kindness said:


> Are you calling me an idiot?
> 
> It's simply my request of the admin team. I can easy just delete the thread - I started it. If people have their own issues with other tuners I dont think its very fair that they are aired in a topic about one specific tuner.




You said that you were worried that people would think you were saying you d be milked by RSP, but you ve clarified on page 2 that that isn't the case,

So any readers that still think your saying your being milked by RSP even after you ve stated different are idiots clearly! 

I hope I ve made it clear enough for you.


J


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You know what Tony, it’s a shame that you are to only tuner to come back to me and at a point where you don’t really need to because nothing was aimed at you! LOL

Yes there are two sides to every story and I am not going to fight with you on here in public. My comments were aimed at others but you seem to feel that the cap fitted and bit back for some reason even though I was bigging you up about YOUR customer service and getting back to people.

Nothing libelious, just fact.

From memory and (my) documented evidence, I am not a difficult customer but one who knows what he wants and as he (I) am paying handsomely for it, wants and expects it!

Yes, you have carried some good work on my car/s but one instance where my 350Z came into have the Brembo bake kit fitted, the rear wheels were put on around the wrong way round (ie near side fitted to offside and visa versa) and the car was released to me like that ! Anyway, I feel the good probably equalises the bad ! and yes you did some insurance work on my car as again, I was totally frustrated by another tuner's lack of committment to complete a job to my and my insurers satisfaction, oh yeah, me the paying customer, even if it is through MY insurance. 

Nope I didn’t book the car in for a remap as I have always been extremely happy with the “Tweenie Rob” map, but I did ask about a water leak situation, which would not and has not damaged my engine. Tony, I do listen, hence we are still speaking.

I will have a good evening thank you and I will do what I want with any thread, I pays me money (the subscription) and makes me choice.

Steve


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adam Kindness said:


> Mook - could you maybe clean this thread up removing the tuner bashing and MGT fanbois?


NO, this shouldn't happen as this is a FORUM for people to express how they feel - good or bad !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's clear the Adam is not criticising Rising sun

Re: other tuners, every tuner has its horror stories and they all deserve a right to reply


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Steve said:


> NO, this shouldn't happen as this is a FORUM for people to express how they feel - good or bad !


Thi sthread has taken a bit of a tangent though hasnt it!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*OK*

I am pleased that it wasnt aimed at Abbey. A few other people adopted my interpretation of what you said. There you go.


Tony


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> It's clear the Adam is not criticising Rising sun
> 
> Re: other tuners, every tuner has its horror stories and they all deserve a right to reply


Hear hear, I am all for free speach and every tuner does indeed have the right to respond.

Tony, you know I will shake your hand any time as I do truly have respect for you and Abbey

Steve


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

2 more emails sent today, PM sent on SOC too (last active there 20mins ago)

fingers crossed.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> 2 more emails sent today, PM sent on SOC too (last active there 20mins ago)
> 
> fingers crossed.


Any joy mate?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

not directly but got a reply from Lisa saying she'll have a word.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Had a reply from Damo


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

That's good,

Damo at Rising Sun spends almost all day every day answering the phone, and probably the rest of the day answering e-mails and talking to suppliers, that is the major part of his job at Rising Sun. Richard is usually working in the dyno room.

You won't get through easily on the phone is on Saturdays as they try and concentrate on customers at the garage

Whenever I leave a message on the answerphone they always get back to me, I'll mention your post when I see them next.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

cheers, but I was in contact with Damo today ^


----------

